# Life's simple pleasures...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

La Flor Dominicana Ligero L400 and a cup of home brew Dunkin Donuts coffee.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

One of my favorite combonations.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice! I've never had an LFD. I have a box of Mysterios, but I'm afraid to smoke them. I might have to get some L400's. Nice pic.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Thing o' beauty there Dozer! 

CD


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:dribble: Very nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is living!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I see somebody is a big CI fan LOL.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I see somebody is a big CI fan LOL.


Guilty as charged...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like you had a very nice combo going there!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I always get a little jealous when I see a La Flor.
The distributors I deal with at work use to carry them back in 
the day but stopped because they said that the company was 
too big of a pain in the ass.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Dozer I'm at work and your killing me!!


----------

